# Rocky Mountain Instinct 2021



## Ben-HD (15. März 2021)

Passend zum kürzlich erschienenen Newsartikel zum Instinct 29 möchte ich hier einen Diskussionsfaden im Rocky Forum erstellen.

Ein paar nützliche Links zum 21er Modell:
offzielle Produktwebsite https://www.bikes.com/de/bikes/instinct/2021?tid=72
Produktvideo auf Vimeo 



Technische Informationen als PDF https://www.bikes.com/sites/default/files/resources/MY21_instinct_carbon_web.pdf


----------



## Ikonoklast (15. März 2021)

Wunderschönes Rad. Könnte mir gut vorstellen, mal eins zu besitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (16. März 2021)

Hier einige Videos zur Info, zum Sabbern, zum Zeitvertreib. Deutsch und Englisch gemixt.


----------



## Ben-HD (16. März 2021)

Hier die Rezension von Pinkbike:








						Review: 2021 Rocky Mountain Instinct Carbon 90 - Pinkbike
					

The Instinct returns, with 140mm of travel and a familiar looking frame.




					www.pinkbike.com
				






> Pinkbike's Take
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben-HD (16. März 2021)

Vom 12.3.21: https://www.bikes.com/de/stories/2021-rocky-mountain-instinct-thomas-vanderham

2021 Rocky Mountain Instinct - Thomas Vanderham​Thomas Vanderham fährt seit fast 20 Jahren bei Rocky Mountain. In dieser Zeit war er mit seinem Bike auf der ganzen Welt unterwegs, erschien in einigen der legendärsten Mountainbike-Filme, die je gedreht wurden, und nahm an Wettbewerben wie dem Red Bull Rampage teil. Thomas lebt in North Vancouver und arbeitet mit dem Rocky Mountain F&E-Team eng an den aktuellen und zukünftigen Bikes zusammen.





„Ich versuche, meine Fahrräder für einen bestimmten Zweck zu bauen. Als ich mein Instinct baute, ging es mir vor allem um Effizienz und Spaß. Es hat den kürzesten Federweg unter all meinen Bikes, aber es ist auch unglaublich schnell. Deshalb habe ich mich für ein paar robustere Teile wie die Maxxis Double Down-Reifen und die Shimano-Vierkolbenbremse mit 203-mm Rotoren entschieden. Das Ergebnis ist ein Bike, das ich für längere Tagesfahrten an der North Shore, Alpin-Abenteuer oder sogar für ein mehrtägiges Etappen-Event wie die Trans Cascadia wählen würde.“
*- Thomas Vanderham *

Rahmen: Größe Large, RIDE-9 Position 5, kurze Kettenstrebenposition
Gabel:  Fox 36 Float EVOL Grip2 Factory Series, 160 mm, Heritage Edition
Dämpfer: Fox X2 210x52,5 mm mit Rocky Mountain Dämpfer-Lagerbuchsen
Vorbau: OneUp Components, 35 mm Reach, 35mm Klemmung mit EDC Tool
Lenker: OneUp Components, 790 mm Breite, 35 mm Klemmung, 35 mm Rise
Steuersatz: 1-Degree Angleset
Griffe: OneUp Components-Griffe, „kopfüber“ montiert
Bremsen: ShimanoXTR 4-Kolben, Metall-Bremsbeläge mit Finnen, RT86 203 mm VR, RT86 203 mm HR
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR 12-Gang
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 12-Gang
Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano XTR 170 mm 32T
Kassette: Shimano XTR
Kette: Shimano XTR
Kettenführung:  OneUp Components Chain Guide Top Kit V2
Pedale: Shimano Saint
Laufräder: Stan’s NoTubes 29-Felgen auf Shimano XTR-Naben
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DHF MaxxTerra EXO+ 29x2,5 WT / Maxxis Minion DHR2 MaxxTerra DD 29x2,5 WT
Sattelstütze: OneUp Components, Vario, 210 mm, 30,9 mm
Sattel: SDG Radar


----------



## Deleted 503620 (17. März 2021)

Schickes Rad. War ganz oben auf der Liste.
Aber RM Service, Rahmenverfügbarkeit bei fast allen Modellen und der Preis haben mich in die Arme der Konkurrenz getrieben. 😂

Rahmen kannst dieses Jahr vergessen wurde mir mitgeteilt.  🙈😂


----------



## Ben-HD (17. März 2021)

Meine Erfahrung aus jüngster Vergangenheit ist, dass wenn man etwas haben will, man es auch bekommt. Kommt natürlich drauf an, wie $ehr man e$ möchte 

Ein Händler sagte gestern am Telefon noch, dass es sehr auffällig ist, das Rocky Mountain keine Rahmen verkaufen möchte, sondern lieber Bikes.


----------



## Deleted 503620 (17. März 2021)

Würde RM sich von der Konkurrenz abheben in Form von Exklusivität, Funktionalität, besonderer Service oder Handbuilt in Canada wie früher, dann wäre der Preis eher relativ. Aber so ist eher unrealistisch.
So würde ich dann eher darauf verzichten, als mehr zu bezahlen um es zu bekommen.


----------



## Ben-HD (17. März 2021)

Exklusiv ist momentan wohl so ziemlich alles, was angeboten wird  

In Bezug auf Funktionalität finde ich schon, dass sich die aktuellen Modelle mit den Ride 4 Modi von anderen Produkten abheben. Das einzige Bike, welches mir mit ähnlicher Einstellbarkeit ad hoc einfällt, ist das 21er Specialized Stumpjumper Evo. Ansonsten findet man ja höchstens mal hier mal dort einen flip chip mit high und low setting. Exklusivität ist ja auch zudem immer durch den Preis beeinflusst. Da Rocky Mountain immer noch Premium Marke ist, finde ich schon, dass das was Exklusives darstellt.


----------



## Ben-HD (23. März 2021)




----------



## madmaexle (24. März 2021)

Hatte den Rahmen im Dezember 2019 in der Pre-Order bestellt. 
Produktlaunch war für September 2020 angesetzt nur leider kam im September kein Instinct und nicht mal ansatzweise eine Meldung wann es vorgestellt wird. 

Ich denke aus den geschraubten Shock Mounts zieht Rocky auch mehr Nutzen und Vorteile als der Kunde auch wenn es anderstrum verkauft wird.
Hätte mir gewünscht, dass der wippende Hinterbau mit dem neuen ein Ende hat aber dem ist leider nicht so.. Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonGeilo (8. Juni 2021)

Hat schon jemand ein 2021er? Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen mein A50. Komme von einem YT Capra und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Aktuell spiele ich noch mit dem Ride9 System aber habe noch keine finale Einstellung gefunden. Die neutrale Stellung (5) finde ich aber von Haus aus schon sehr gut. Gibt es schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## Ben-HD (8. Juni 2021)

Schicker Hobel! Was hast du denn alles verbaut?


----------



## DonGeilo (8. Juni 2021)

Ist noch fast alles wie gekauft:
Fox36 Performance Grip, DPX2 Performance, Schaltung XT, Bremsen SLX, Minion Reifen.

Eigentlich hab ich nur den Sattel gegen einen SQLab und Bremsscheiben getauscht.

Ich überlege ob ich gegen eine Fox36 mit Grip2 tauschen und den Spacer aus dem Dämpfer nehme damit die ganzen 55 mm Hub genutzt werden, was dann laut Rocky zu 146 mm FW hinten führen sollte. Ansonsten passt mir das Rad erst mal so wie es ist.


----------



## baconcookie (15. Juni 2021)

finde es auch mega nice, schade, dass man keinen alu Rahmen kaufen kann und dass es keine RS ausstattungen mehr gibt


----------



## DonGeilo (15. Juni 2021)

Klar kann man. Meins ist aus Alu und Ausstattung mit RS Pike und Deluxe Dämpfer gibt es auch.


----------



## baconcookie (15. Juni 2021)

Also ein Alu frameset finde ich nicht, RS ausstattung gibts ja tatsächlich, würde da aber gerne n superdeluxe und ne Lyrik sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonGeilo (15. Juni 2021)

Ah ok das hab ich missverstanden. Rahmenset gibt es tatsächlich keines in Alu.


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Juni 2021)

Alu-Rahmensets gab es wissentlich ewig nicht?
Man kann mittlerweile ja eh froh sein wenn einer das überhaupt noch anbietet.

Mal schauen ob sich was zum neuen Modelljahr ändert an den Klamotten. Rahmen dürfte ja frisch genug sein dass sie den in Ruhe lassen, es sei denn es wird ne „first edition”.


----------



## baconcookie (15. Juni 2021)

vllt ein modell was standardmäßig mit 160mm/145mm kommt als bc edition oder so


----------



## DonGeilo (15. Juni 2021)

Also mir wurde damals von einem Händler mitgeteilt, dass die 2022er ab September an die Händler gehen und das sich nur die Farbe ändert und Ausstattung fast identisch bleibt. Kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, da ja alles noch sehr neu ist.

BC edition glaube ich nicht, dass sowas nochmal kommt. Das war ja damals eher ein Lückenfüller weil es kein 29er Altitude gab. Das jetzige Instinct kann man aber easy auf 146 mm bringen (in Ride9 pos 3 z.B. müsste sich eigentlich sogar mehr ergeben durch den größeren Hebel) indem man wie oben geschrieben den Travel-Reducer raus nimmt. Laut RM Manual sind auch 160 mm an der Front möglich. Damit hat man dann ja quasi eine BC edition.


----------



## baconcookie (15. Juni 2021)

jo genau das meine ich, man kann ja auch statt 210x52.5 einen 210x55 dämpfer fahren womit man dann die 146mm hätte.


----------



## Boshi_Michael (16. Juni 2021)

Wenn die 2022er im September im Laden stehen sollen, weiß jemand wann es dann die Infos zu den neuen  Farben und die genaue Ausstattung gibt?


----------



## Dreamworks (24. Juli 2021)

Boshi_Michael schrieb:


> Wenn die 2022er im September im Laden stehen sollen, weiß jemand wann es dann die Infos zu den neuen  Farben und die genaue Ausstattung gibt?


Wird dir sicher keiner sagen, aber da kommt auf jeden Fall auch was schickes „neues„😉


----------



## Ben-HD (24. Juli 2021)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Wird dir sicher keiner sagen, aber da kommt auf jeden Fall auch was schickes „neues„😉


Das ist gemein von dir...


----------



## Ben-HD (24. Juli 2021)

Sehr lesenswert:









						NSMB.com - Rocky Mountain Instinct C90 - Long Term Review
					

An ultra-capable trail bike from Canada's own Rocky Mountain Bicycles.




					nsmb.com
				






> The Rocky Mountain Instinct is a bike you want to ride after you’ve just gone for a ride.





> Final Notes​None of the suspension bolts came loose after our time together. Whenever I put a tool on a bolt, I found it tight, which was a great confidence booster on the engineering of this bike.
> 
> I learned to love the Instinct and how it rode once I jumped through some hoops. Since then I’ve been happy with taking it on any ride, any time, to commute on it, or just ride to the beach. It is a bike you can do it all on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamworks (28. Juli 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Das ist gemein von dir...


  Sorry du weißt doch wie das so ist mit geheimen neuen Sachen. Auf jeden Fall wird’s  glaube auch nicht das es noch so lange dauert bis Rocky dann vorstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arnomtb (2. August 2021)

Falls jemand Interesse an einem neuen "alten" Instinct BC Gr. M in Topausstattung hat, bitte PN. Gewicht 12,45kg ohne Sattel und Pedale


----------



## Ben-HD (7. August 2021)




----------



## Dreamworks (7. August 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


>


Da freut ich mich auf mein neues Projekt


----------



## Ben-HD (8. August 2021)

Was wiegt denn der Rahmen des Instincts eigentlich mit oder ohne Dämpfer?


----------



## TrekTobi (20. August 2021)

Die neuen Farben & Ausstattungen sind online.


----------



## Ben-HD (26. August 2021)




----------



## Felix81 (17. September 2021)

Servus,

ich hätte eine Frage bzgl. Rahmengröße/ Körpergröße.
Was würdet ihr empfehlen bei einer Körpergröße von 181cm und SL von 83cm.
M oder eher L.
Bin mir da unsicher.
Auch bezüglich Modelle aus 2019/2020
Gruß Felix


----------



## Ben-HD (17. September 2021)

L würde ich meinen.


----------



## Radical_53 (17. September 2021)

Ernstgemeinte Frage dazu:

Wie kann man bei 1,80 schon bei „L“ sein und 3 von 4 verfügbaren Größen verbraten haben?
Ich nehme mal ganz frech an, dass ähnlich wenige Kerle/Mädels unter 1,60 zu finden sind wie über 2,10m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (17. September 2021)

Wieso ist das für dich so ungewöhnlich? Du kannst ja auch ein L mit 17x fahren, wenn du ein langes Bike magst.

Aber es gibt ja auch Menschen, die sind um 155 cm groß. Jugendliche beispielsweise. Macht doch Sinn. Oder fehlt dir ein XXL?


----------



## Radical_53 (17. September 2021)

Eher Letzteres, ja. Zumindest wenn man das so fortführt wäre mir XL ein Stück zu klein.
Für mich halt erstmal unlogisch, zumindest wenn ich mich so umschaue und wie groß die Leute tendenziell eher sind & werden.


----------



## Felix81 (17. September 2021)

Ich könnte ein 2019er Instinct in M bekommen.
Bin mir aber nicht sich ob es mir nicht zu klein ist.
Vom Reach ist es ca. 22mm kürzer als mein jetziges Jeffsy. Ist nicht die Welt.
Probesitzen wird schwierig, da zu weit weg.


----------



## Ben-HD (17. September 2021)

Wieviel Reach hat es denn?


----------



## Felix81 (17. September 2021)

Ich glaube so 438 mm in der Neutralstellung


----------



## Ben-HD (17. September 2021)

Ich hab auch deine Basismaße, mir wäre das deutlich zu old school kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix81 (17. September 2021)

Das denke ich auch.


----------



## Ben-HD (3. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Ben-HD (29. November 2021)

Biker´s Edge, ein Videokanal eines Bike Shops, die sehr angenehme und professionell wirkende Videos einstellen, haben das Instinct genauer beäugt. Am Ende lehnen sie sich weit aus dem Fenster und meinen: das spaßigste Trailbike auf dem Markt. Es klettere gut, es mache Spaß bei der Abfahrt und es lade zum Springen ein.

Auf die Augen:


----------



## 2pi (29. November 2021)

Scheiße, ich muss aufhören hier zu lesen und zu schauen, da immer deutlicher wird, daß das genau mein Bike wäre


----------



## Ben-HD (29. November 2021)

Ich verstehe es gut. Beäuge es auch schon wochenlang. Aber neben dem Slayer ist da eigentlich kaum Bedarf. Wie würdest du es aufbauen?


----------



## 2pi (29. November 2021)

Oh, ich sehe da sehr wohl Bedarf neben dem Slayer. Eben einen kleinen poppigen Trail-Slayer , mit dem man aber auch lange Tage im Sattel verbringen kann.

Dream Build wäre in gelb&rot oder das 2020 mint/grau.
Coil und 36 Grip2 Fox.
CC IL Coil war schon interssant. DHX würde wohl auch gehen.
Dazu schöne leichte aber stabile Alu LR.

Könnte aber auch sehr gut mit dem aktuellen C70 mit anderen Bremsen und 200er Scheiben leben. Fit4 funktioniert seit der letzten Iteration sehr gut für mich und der Float-X ist wohl auch kein Scheiß.

P.S. Am liebsten hätte ich gerne die Geo von Pos. 3 oder 4 und der Progression von Pos. 1.


----------



## Ben-HD (12. Dezember 2021)

Wenn euch Lobhudelei gefällt und ihr ein paar warme Worte zum Instinct hören wollt, dann drückt rein:


----------



## bastille (3. Februar 2022)

Wie sind so eure (Langzeit-)Erfahrungen mit dem Rad? Bergauf und Bergab?
Es sieht schon unverschämt gut aus...


----------



## Dreamworks (3. Februar 2022)

bastille schrieb:


> Wie sind so eure (Langzeit-)Erfahrungen mit dem Rad? Bergauf und Bergab?
> Es sieht schon unverschämt gut aus...


Es ist auch unverschämt geil


----------



## DonGeilo (15. Februar 2022)

bastille schrieb:


> Wie sind so eure (Langzeit-)Erfahrungen mit dem Rad? Bergauf und Bergab?
> Es sieht schon unverschämt gut aus...


Bisher alles top. Dinge die mir bisher aufgefallen sind:

es sieht wirklich unverschämt gut aus 
Verklebung des Unterrohr/Tretlagerschutz könnte besser sein. War schon von Werk aus nicht ganz sauber aber ließ sich mit ein paar Stücken doppelseitigem Klebeband schnell beheben.
Der farbige Lack neigt zum abplatzen deshalb am besten gleich im Bereich des Hinterreifens abkleben
Die WBT-light Felgen sind sehr light, im Positiven wie im Negativen

Fahreigenschaften sind aus meiner Sicht durchweg positiv. Ich fahre Gr. L bei 1,80 m.

Es ist verglichen mit den Rädern die ich vorher hatte ziemlich lang und das Tretlager ziemlich tief was einem Bergab ein sehr sicheres Gefühl gibt. Selbst im steilen Gelände habe ich noch nie Überschlagsgefühle gehabt. Es verzeiht dadurch sehr viel.
Dennoch kann ich immer noch gut das Hinterrad versetzen und komme auch in engen Kehren gut zurecht. Manual geht auch weiterhin gut. Natürlich macht sich hier die Länge schon etwas bemerkbar und man muss etwas aktiver zu Werke gehen aber bisher bin ich auch sehr steile, technische Passagen gut und mit einem Grinsen auf dem Gesicht runter gekommen.
Einzig das tiefe Tretlager sollte man bei sehr steinigem Geläuf im Hinterkopf behalten. Es gibt Steine wo meine Mitfahrer ohne schleifendes KB rüber kommen und ich mit dem Instinct hängen bleiben würde. Ich fahre das Ride9 in der neutralen Position, aber mit 160 statt 150 mm an der Front.
Wie schon in einigen Tests angemerkt ist das Fahrwerk bergauf schon aktiver und man wenn man etwas stärker tritt merkt man schon ein wenig Pedalrückschlag. Zur Not kommt man aber gut an den Dämpfer und kann den Lockout betätigen. Mache ich aber sehr selten.

Alles in allem kann ich das Instinct guten Gewissens weiterempfehlen. Ein echt tolles Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (18. Februar 2022)

Hier mal mein neuestes Schätzle....


----------



## 2pi (18. Februar 2022)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neuestes Schätzle....


Jo ! 
Konntest du schon was anständiges fahren damit ?
Kettenstreben auf kurz so wie es aussieht ?
Welche Stellung im Ride9 ?
Wie ist die Poppigkeit im Vergleich zum Slayer ?
Ist Slayer Geschichte oder gibt es Platz für 2 ?


----------



## Dreamworks (18. Februar 2022)

2pi schrieb:


> Jo !
> Konntest du schon was anständiges fahren damit ?
> Kettenstreben auf kurz so wie es aussieht ?
> Welche Stellung im Ride9 ?
> ...


Leider nein, aber Ende März gehts nach Finale. Es soll aber erstmal ein Trail Bike bleiben mit 150/140 mm und aktuell kurzes Setup mit neutraler ride9 Stellung. hier in den Weinbergen macht das Bike sehr viel Spaß und der Hinterbau arbeitet richtig gut. 

Ein wirklicher Vergleich kann in Finale gezogen werden auch wenn das Slayer deutlich massiver und wuchtiger ist.  Das Instinct flext hinten deutlich mehr aber nicht unangenehm. Die 140 mm hinten fühlen sich deutlich nach mehr an. 

Die Schwinge um es auf Enduro umzurüsten habe ich trotzdem gekauft, man weiß ja nie.

Mein Slayer bleibt und kommt ebenfalls mit nach Finale. Bin aber grad dabei es ein wenig zu modifizieren.


----------



## 2pi (18. Februar 2022)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Es soll aber erstmal ein Trail Bike bleiben mit 150/140 mm und aktuell kurzes Setup mit neutraler ride9 Stellung.


Genau, darum geht es mir auch  Prima, dann lass mal hören, wenn es so weit war


----------



## Ben-HD (19. Februar 2022)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neuestes Schätzle....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1423070Anhang anzeigen 1423072Anhang anzeigen 1423073Anhang anzeigen 1423074


Mehr Bilder! Und sei nicht so faul, tipp doch mal was dazu. Ich bin doch so scheissenneugierig  

Hast du es als frame kit gebaut?


----------



## Dreamworks (19. Februar 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder! Und sei nicht so faul, tipp doch mal was dazu. Ich bin doch so scheissenneugierig
> 
> Hast du es als frame kit gebaut?


Mehr Bilder die Tage dann noch ;-) 

Ja, habe ein Rahmenkit in L aufgebaut.
Rock Shox Lyrik Ultimate 150mm 
Cane Creek 40 Series 
OneUp EDC Tool und Vorbau 
Beast Lenker 35 mm 25 Rise
Komplette XTR Gruppe inkl. Bremsen 4 Kolben
200 mm / 180 mm Scheiben
Race Face Next SL Kurbel
Syntace Pedalen 
Newmen SL A.30 Carbon Felgen mit DT240 exp 
Vecnum 183mm Sattelstütze 

Die Reifen sind aktuell noch vom Slayer, da werde ich noch was anderes ausprobieren. 


Ansonsten hab ich für das Bike noch nen Leichten Laufradsatz mit SL X.A30 / DT240 exp und Conti Mountain King der hier für die Weinberge perfekt ist und super leicht rollt. 


Slayer hat ne 38er Fox Factory bekommen, ebenfalls EDC Tool, neue Carbon Laufräder und neue Decals. Wird bald fertig sein


----------



## Ben-HD (19. Februar 2022)

Ich sehe, da sind ein paar Teile vom Slayer ans Instinct gewandert 

Gibts denn zum Slayer noch ein Komplettupdate? Weil da müssten ja nun neue Felgen, neue Gruppe und neue Reifen drauf, oder?

Jedenfalls herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal, cooles Ding.


----------



## Dreamworks (19. Februar 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Ich sehe, da sind ein paar Teile vom Slayer ans Instinct gewandert
> 
> Gibts denn zum Slayer noch ein Komplettupdate? Weil da müssten ja nun neue Felgen, neue Gruppe und neue Reifen drauf, oder?
> 
> Jedenfalls herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal, cooles Ding.


Danke  

Die Gruppe am Instinct ist komplett neu ;-) 
Die Reifen am Slayer hatte ich schon geändert auf Exo+ und DD, wobei nun hinten ein DHR II rollt, weil ich den Dissector nicht bestellen konnte.
Das Slayer bekommt nun ziemlich coole We are one Union Felgen Made in Canada  mit DT240 exp. Die sollten im laufe der nächsten Woche eintreffen. 
Die Sattelstütze wurde geändert, Slayer nun OneUp und Instinct die Vecnum.


----------



## numinisflo (19. Februar 2022)

Wirklich ein richtig gutes Bike, toller Aufbau.
Endlich mal wieder ein Rocky das mir richtig gefällt das Instinct.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2204 (4. März 2022)

Ich bin jetzt auch neuerdings begeisterter Rocky Fan und das Instinct ist echt ne Wucht.

Hier mal mein Schätzchen


----------



## Dreamworks (6. April 2022)

2pi schrieb:


> Genau, darum geht es mir auch  Prima, dann lass mal hören, wenn es so weit war


So, zunächst einmal die erste blöde info zuerst. Finale ist leider schon wieder vorbei  
In Finale war ich nun 9 Tage auf dem Bike und hatte das Instinct und Slayer dabei. Am Instinct blieb alles auf Trail Modus, daher 140/150 mm und mein Slayer im Vergleich mit 170/170 mm, beide mit 30 mm Carbon Wheels und das Instinct mit Lyrik und das Slayer mit 38 Fox Factory.

Wer schon in Finale war, weiß das es hier richtig gute trails gibt die jedoch eigentlich fast alle am Material arbeiten. Steine, Felsen, ruppig hm Flow gibts eigentlich kaum, hier ballerst du einen Trail nach dem anderen. Entsprechend habe ich beide Bikes auch gewählt, wobei ich mit dem Instinct am Ende doch auch den DH Men gefahren bin.

Mein Fazit ist gar nicht so mega einfach! Das Instinct kann einfach sehr viel sehr gut, aber in extremeren Bereichen war dann doch irgendwann einfach Schluss. Hier wäre es als Altitude mit 160/170 sicher nochmal poppiger gewesen und hätte mehr Traktion und Sicherheit gebracht.
Für mich ein grandioser Allrounder der spät ans Limit kommt, jedoch auch nicht im Bereich des Slayer arbeitet. Überraschend für mich, die extrem gute Lyrik und der Top Dämpfer.

Im Vergleich Mr Panzer Slayer! Mal ehrlich, ich liebe das Ding einfach. Draufsetzen und einfach in jedes Steinfeld ballern was da ist. Die Sicherheit ist einfach so enorm, dass Slayer ist nicht nur gefühlt hinten ne ganze Ecke steifer und für mich fühlt sich das extrem sicher an. Der Flex am Instinct ist spürbar und nicht unangenehm aber das Slayer vermittelt hier einfach friss und stirb und drüber.

Gerade in den sehr felsigen Trails vermittelt das Slayer am Ende einfach mehr und irgendwie ist es auch dafür da. Du hast mehr Speed, kannst laufen lassen und fühlst Ich nie wirklich unsicher. Die Fox 38 hat mich selbst ebenfalls sehr überrascht und ist der 36 doch deutlich überlegen.

Am Ende sind beide Bikes klar positioniert und fahren kannst mit beiden. Die Reserven bietet das Slayer, aber das Instinct als Enduro aka Altitude ist sicherlich wie von vielen schon beschrieben ein Knaller Enduro. Als Trail / AM Instinct ist es einfach Top mit Respekt Abstand zu Altitude und Slayer.

Mein Slayer wird auf jeden Fall dieses Jahr mit nach Whistler kommen und dann schauen wir mal was da noch so alles geht. Mein Instinct bleibt erstmal das Trail/ AM Bike für mehr Kilometer etc. aber das Slayer ersetzen kann und soll es auch nicht.

Extrem geniale Bikes und Finale kommt 2023 auch wieder auf meine Liste.


----------



## 2pi (7. April 2022)

@Dreamworks
Danke für deinen Vergleich


----------



## baconcookie (7. April 2022)

werde mal schauen ob ich mir im Juli in Sölden eins leihen kann, will es umbedingt mal fahren


----------



## sparkfan (19. April 2022)

Kann man beim Instinct noch ein 30T oder sogar 28T KB montieren, ohne dass die Kette über der Kettenstrebe schleift, wenn man auf dem 10T Ritzel fährt?


----------



## Dreamworks (19. April 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Kann man beim Instinct noch ein 30T oder sogar 28T KB montieren, ohne dass die Kette über der Kettenstrebe schleift, wenn man auf dem 10T Ritzel fährt?


Könnte ziemlich eng werden. Ich fahre 32 mit 10T hinten, das Instinct hat als Rahmenschutz ja noch diese Finnen auf dem Rahmenschutz drauf, wenn ich nun auf 10T schalte ist da schon nicht mehr soviel platz. Würde ein 30er eher sehr eng sehen aber ein 28er als nicht möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (20. April 2022)

@Dreamworks : mit welchem Dämpfer werden die gold/roten Framekits ausgeliefert? Ich glaube, spezifiziert war ursprünglich ein DPX2, die gibt's aber nicht mehr. Komme sie mit einem Float X?

EDIT: Hab wohl die Spez vom 2021er Framekit gelesen. Habe jetzt gesehen, dass am 2022er ein Float X spezifiziert ist.


----------



## Dreamworks (20. April 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @Dreamworks : mit welchem Dämpfer werden die gold/roten Framekits ausgeliefert? Ich glaube, spezifiziert war ursprünglich ein DPX2, die gibt's aber nicht mehr. Komme sie mit einem Float X?
> 
> EDIT: Hab wohl die Spez vom 2021er Framekit gelesen. Habe jetzt gesehen, dass am 2022er ein Float X spezifiziert ist.


Genau, Float X Factory und das Teil ist richtig richtig gut. Am Slayer habe ich ja den FloatX2 welcher super läuft, aber einen mega unterschied merke ich da aktuell nicht mehr. Das war mit dem DPX2 noch ganz anders, hier hat Fox mit dem neuen nen guten Job gemacht.


----------



## sparkfan (20. April 2022)

Hat jemand schon mal das Rot vom gold/roten Rahmen mit dem Boxxer Rot einer RS Ultimate Gabel verglichen? Mich würde interessieren, wie stark der Farbton voneinander abweicht. Ist es noch ok oder verursacht es schon Augenkrebs?

Idee verworfen. Nur schon auf den Fotos sieht das bescheiden aus. Die Rottöne sind zu unterschiedlich. Unpassend.


----------



## FreerideMonkey (11. August 2022)

N’Abend,
ich überleg mir ein Instinct aufzubauen.
Einsatzgebiet Trails, such ruppiges Zeig, mal ne Enduro Strecke und gelegentlich Bikepark. Da aber nicht so die dicken Dinger. Dafür nutz ich ein anderes Bike.

Die einzige Frage die ich mir stelle, ist 160mm in Front oder 150mm? Gibts da Erfahrungswerte. Soll ne eierlegende Milchsau werden 😅


----------



## DonGeilo (11. August 2022)

Habe beides gefahren und der Unterschied ist minimal. 160 stehen dem Instinct aber gut und ich bin deshalb dabei geblieben.


----------



## andy2204 (12. August 2022)

Sehe ich genauso, fahre auch die 160.


----------



## PJ88 (17. August 2022)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> So, zunächst einmal die erste blöde info zuerst. Finale ist leider schon wieder vorbei
> In Finale war ich nun 9 Tage auf dem Bike und hatte das Instinct und Slayer dabei. Am Instinct blieb alles auf Trail Modus, daher 140/150 mm und mein Slayer im Vergleich mit 170/170 mm, beide mit 30 mm Carbon Wheels und das Instinct mit Lyrik und das Slayer mit 38 Fox Factory.
> 
> Wer schon in Finale war, weiß das es hier richtig gute trails gibt die jedoch eigentlich fast alle am Material arbeiten. Steine, Felsen, ruppig hm Flow gibts eigentlich kaum, hier ballerst du einen Trail nach dem anderen. Entsprechend habe ich beide Bikes auch gewählt, wobei ich mit dem Instinct am Ende doch auch den DH Men gefahren bin.
> ...



Danke für deinen ausführlichen Bericht, habe diesen leider gerade erst gelesen.

Ich fahre akt. ein Instinct aus 2021 (Fox DPX2 + Fox 36) und baue es für Parkbesuche oder Endurorennen im Alpenraum zum Altitude (DHX2 + Lyrik) um. Ich bin mit beiden Versionen auch sehr sehr zufrieden! 

Besondere Aufmerksamkeit haben deine Worte bzgl. Hinterbauflex bekommen ;-) Ja das kann ich so bestätigen, gerade in Kurven/Anliegern in die man bewusst noch aktiver hineinfährt ist es spürbar, aber wie du schon sagst, alles im angenehmen und positiven Bereich. Auch beim Altitude bzw. bei der härteren Gangart finde ich diese gewisse Flexibilität angenehm und macht das gesamte Rad "mobiler" (mir fehlt gerade das richtige Wort) im Steinfeld etc. Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch die Lyrik gewählt (steifer als die 36, ähnlich wie die 38, aber deutlich weniger als die Zeb).

Bei Gelegenheit stelle ich ebenfalls mal Bilder von beiden Aufbauten hinein.

Weiterhin gute Fahrt!


----------



## Ben-HD (18. August 2022)

PJ88 schrieb:


> Bei Gelegenheit stelle ich ebenfalls mal Bilder von beiden Aufbauten hinein.


Ich hoffe die kommt schon bald!


----------



## FreerideMonkey (23. August 2022)

Mal ne Frage…diese Dämpferaufnahme um das Instinct auf Altitude umzubauen! Bekommt man die auch wo gekauft? Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das nur für Händler ist. 
Und ist es dann wirklich so, dass man dann quasi zweites Paar Dämpfer und Gabel braucht und dann 2 Räder in einem hat.

Dann würde sich statt zweites Bike fast anbieten im Winter als Instinct zu fahren und im Sommer als Altitude 😅


----------



## Dreamworks (23. August 2022)

FreerideMonkey schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage…diese Dämpferaufnahme um das Instinct auf Altitude umzubauen! Bekommt man die auch wo gekauft? Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass das nur für Händler ist.
> Und ist es dann wirklich so, dass man dann quasi zweites Paar Dämpfer und Gabel braucht und dann 2 Räder in einem hat.
> 
> Dann würde sich statt zweites Bike fast anbieten im Winter als Instinct zu fahren und im Sommer als Altitude 😅


Kann man beim Händler problemlos bestellen. Sollte dir eigentlich jeder bestellen können ansonsten direkt über Rocky. 
Der Dämpfer hat dann ein anderes Maß weshalb du hier einen zweiten benötigst. Bei der Gabel kannst wie im Fall der Lyrik ja einfach von 150 auf 170 mm umbauen. 

Der Aufwand ist relativ klein um ein Altitude zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideMonkey (23. August 2022)

Das hört such super an. Dämpfer hätte ich noch über 👌🏻


----------



## FreerideMonkey (23. August 2022)

Also für ganz doofe (in dem Fall ich).

Wenn ich die Dämpfer Aufnahme habe und mir zusätzlich nur als Beispiel einen Fox DHX2 und ne 38er in die Garage hänge, dann hab ich zwei Bikes? richtig? 🙏🏻

Ich fahr viel Park und Österreich etc. aber halt auch viel Touren. 

Würd dann quasi von November bis April das Instinct auf den Hometrails fahren und von Mai bis Oktober das Altitude 😅 und bei bedarf mal umbauen. 

In der Theorie kann das ja nicht mehr als 30 Minuten dauern


----------



## FreerideMonkey (24. August 2022)

Ist es das hier ?









						Modular Shock Mount Kit 2
					

Forward shock mount kit.




					intl.bikes.com


----------



## borris (24. August 2022)

FreerideMonkey schrieb:


> Ist es das hier ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, das ist das Teil!
Ich habe heute mit BikeAction (RM Deutschland Vertrieb) telefoniert und die haben mir direkt mal die interne Artikel-Nr. genannt: 10001472 (mit diese Nr. kann Dein Rocky Händler direkt bei BikeAction ordern).
110,- € UVP

Cheers


----------



## PJ88 (1. September 2022)

Soooo hat dann doch länger gedauert, aber wenn es schnell gehen soll dauert es ja meist länger 😉

Unschwer erkennbar, welcher Aufbau das Instinct bzw. Altitude darstellt. Der gezeigte LRS und die Reifen sind eigentlich nur für das Altitude, der Instinct Satz ist allerdings noch im Zentrierständer...
Ansonsten nix spektakuläres, hauptsächlich funktional und zuverlässig. Etwas Hader ich noch mit der Sattelstütze mit nur 170 mm Hub. Manchmal wünsche ich mir doch die 200 mm zurück. Mal sehen wie ich mich da langfristig und bei deutlich mehr Zeit auf dem Rad entscheide.


----------



## Ben-HD (3. September 2022)

Voll gut, mir gefällts!


----------



## PJ88 (3. September 2022)

Ich bin im Moment am überlegen, über den Winter farblich aktiv zu werden. Bisher Stand immer Funktion im Vordergrund, wird es auch weiterhin. So wie es jetzt da steht funktioniert es aber in beiden Ausführungen für mich perfekt.

Deshalb evtl. die Gabel in Altitude grau oder lila und die Feder ebenfalls grau...🤔 So richtig vorstellen kann ich es mir aber auch nicht.
Ergänzend dazu auch den Schriftzug am Rahmen ganz leicht im Fix orange umranden, also nur die Kontur nachziehen.
Mal sehen wohin mich die Zeit und Hirngespinste treiben 😛


----------



## Bike-FaN (13. September 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Instinct, genauer eines Instinct Alloy Tour 50 2022, also mit Rock Shox Fahrwerk. Der erste Eindruck ist echt super, vor allem gefällt mir der sehr feinfühlige Hinterbau echt gut.

Vor einem kleineren Problem stehe ich allerdings aktuell: Ich bekomme meine Luftpumpe nicht untergebracht. Bei dem alten Rad hatte ich die Pumpe mit am Flaschenhalter montiert. Weil der beim Instinct aber so nah vorm Tretlager ist, klappt das nicht. Hat von euch zufällig jemand einen guten Tipp parat, wo man am Instinct halbwegs elegant eine Pumpe montieren kann?

Viele Grüße
Julian


----------



## PJ88 (13. September 2022)

Bike-FaN schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Instinct, genauer eines Instinct Alloy Tour 50 2022, also mit Rock Shox Fahrwerk. Der erste Eindruck ist echt super, vor allem gefällt mir der sehr feinfühlige Hinterbau echt gut.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zum Rad!
Und ja, der Hinterbau ist wirklich ein Träumchen  

Bzgl. der Pumpe... zwar keine schöne Lösung,a ber wenn du kein Hippack mitführst, dann ggf. auf dem Oberrohr oder am Unterrohr (entweder seitlich Richtung Steuerrohr oder unten drunter --> vor Dreck schützen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgentZero0 (13. September 2022)

Bike-FaN schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin jetzt auch stolzer Besitzer eines Instinct, genauer eines Instinct Alloy Tour 50 2022, also mit Rock Shox Fahrwerk. Der erste Eindruck ist echt super, vor allem gefällt mir der sehr feinfühlige Hinterbau echt gut.
> 
> ...


Schickes Rad.  
Ws ist das denn für ein Unterrohrschutz?


----------



## DonGeilo (13. September 2022)

Bike-FaN schrieb:


> einem kleineren Problem stehe ich allerdings aktuell: Ich bekomme meine Luftpumpe nicht untergebracht. Bei dem alten Rad hatte ich die Pumpe mit am Flaschenhalter montiert. Weil der beim Instinct aber so nah vorm Tretlager ist, klappt das nicht.


Also ich hab die OneUp Edc Pumpe und die ist ja eigentlich recht klobig. Passt bei mir aber trotzdem ans Unterrohr seitlich vom Flaschenhalter zusammen mit einer Fidlock Flasche


----------



## Bike-FaN (14. September 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Schickes Rad.
> Ws ist das denn für ein Unterrohrschutz?


Das ist der originale Schutz, der bei dem Rad dabei ist. Oft wird der bei uns nur einfach nicht verklebt. Gedacht ist der eigentlich zum Transport des Rades auf der Ladefläche eines Pickup, taugt aber auch sehr gut als Steinschlagschutz.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten zur Pumpe. Ich habe jetzt auch wieder eine am Flaschenhalter montiert. Dazu habe ich mir passende Spacer gedruck, damit die Pumpe etwas weiter vom Unterrohr weg kommt.


----------



## AgentZero0 (14. September 2022)

Bike-FaN schrieb:


> Das ist der originale Schutz, der bei dem Rad dabei ist. Oft wird der bei uns nur einfach nicht verklebt. Gedacht ist der eigentlich zum Transport des Rades auf der Ladefläche eines Pickup, taugt aber auch sehr gut als Steinschlagschutz.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten zur Pumpe. Ich habe jetzt auch wieder eine am Flaschenhalter montiert. Dazu habe ich mir passende Spacer gedruck, damit die Pumpe etwas weiter vom Unterrohr weg kommt.


Ah ok danke.
Ich habe jetzt aich seit ein paar Wochen ein C50 2021 und da war eben der kürzere Schutz verklebt, deiner müsste dann dieser hier aus dem Shop sein?








						Protection Kit 3
					

There to keep your frame protected from unplanned knocks is our series of frame protection.




					intl.bikes.com
				




Hier auch noch mein Rad.


----------



## Bike-FaN (14. September 2022)

Ja genau, der ist das. Eigentlich sollte der immer bei dem Rad dabei sein. Insgesamt besteht der Schutz am Unterrohr aus drei Teilen.


----------



## AgentZero0 (14. September 2022)

Bike-FaN schrieb:


> Ja genau, der ist das. Eigentlich sollte der immer bei dem Rad dabei sein. Insgesamt besteht der Schutz am Unterrohr aus drei Teilen.


Ok danke, ja habe meins gebraucht gekauft und fand das da schon recht knapp bemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre_Stim (15. September 2022)

PJ88 schrieb:


> Soooo hat dann doch länger gedauert, aber wenn es schnell gehen soll dauert es ja meist länger 😉
> 
> Unschwer erkennbar, welcher Aufbau das Instinct bzw. Altitude darstellt. Der gezeigte LRS und die Reifen sind eigentlich nur für das Altitude, der Instinct Satz ist allerdings noch im Zentrierständer...
> Ansonsten nix spektakuläres, hauptsächlich funktional und zuverlässig. Etwas Hader ich noch mit der Sattelstütze mit nur 170 mm Hub. Manchmal wünsche ich mir doch die 200 mm zurück. Mal sehen wie ich mich da langfristig und bei deutlich mehr Zeit auf dem Rad entscheide.


Sieht mega aus. Richtig schönes Bike


----------



## FreerideMonkey (18. September 2022)

Ich hab mein Instinct. Yuhu!!!Hab es da ich nun in den Urlaub nach Italien und Österreich fahre, zum Altitude umgebaut. Zumindest halb. Vorne ne 38er mit 170 mm drin und sollten die Bearings (die hatte ich leider nicht) noch rechtzeitig kommen dann mit nem DHx2 Coil drin 😇 jetzt musste ich aber erstmal den Liuftdämpfer vom Instinct drin lassen.

Nun..bin Rocky Neuling und kämpfe mich noch grad durch das Ride 9. Hab jetzt die „Position slacker“ und lange kettenstreben.
Ist das die Position ? Für Enduro, Jumplines, ruppiges Zeug wie Finale oder X Line?

Oder wie fahrt ihr? Erfahrungen? Ich weiß oft ist das ein individuelles subjektives Gefühl, aber vielleicht hat wer nen Tip. Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## PJ88 (21. September 2022)

Ich denke, dass mir der Lenkwinkel mit 170 mm Gabel und "nur" 140 mm hinten zu flach werden würde.
Dann lieber komplett als Instinct, wenn die Lager noch nicht da sind oder nicht in Position 1 bei der genannten Kombi. Aber selbst Pos. 9 dürfte "interessant" zu fahren sein


----------



## FreerideMonkey (22. September 2022)

Gestern mal die Kombi auf dem Hometrail getestet. Hat sich ziemlich nice angefühlt. Hab aber natürlich auch keinen Vergleich. Werd mal rumspielen. Danke für die Antwort


----------



## endurofritzl (3. Oktober 2022)

Servus! Hab mir dieses Jahr im Sommer mein erstes Rocky Mountain aufgebaut. 
Das Ausgangsbike war ein Instinct A50 Tour. Bis auf die Sattelstütze ist aber alles ausgetauscht worden.
Bin jetzt ca. 3 Monate auf dem Bike und bin von den Fahreigenschaften absolut begeistert.


----------



## AgentZero0 (4. Oktober 2022)

endurofritzl schrieb:


> Servus! Hab mir dieses Jahr im Sommer mein erstes Rocky Mountain aufgebaut.
> Das Ausgangsbike war ein Instinct A50 Tour. Bis auf die Sattelstütze ist aber alles ausgetauscht worden.
> Bin jetzt ca. 3 Monate auf dem Bike und bin von den Fahreigenschaften absolut begeistert.


Sehr schick, eigentlich gefällt mir dieses Fox Orange nicht wirklich, aber am Instinct passt das ganz gut.  

Ich hätte nochmal eine Frage zu dem Unterrohrschutz, kann man diese 2 Plastiktteile einzeln kaufen, falls nein, gäbe es Jemanden, der diese verkaufen würde. Habe Easy Frame Folie am Rahmen, das sollte ja einfach drüber geklebt werden können?


----------



## Ben-HD (4. Oktober 2022)

Du kannst über Schutzfolie drüberkleben, ja.


----------



## AgentZero0 (27. Oktober 2022)

Hier auch noch mein Umbau zum Altitude mit Mezzer und Mara Pro.






Dazu dann auch noch 2 Fragen, leider passt jetzt mit dem Mara am M Rahmen weder 600ml noch 800ml Fidlock Flasche rein. Evtl. hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und kann eine passende möglichst große Trinkflasche empfehlen, notfalls auch ohne Fidlock.
Da ich am Hardtail mit 80cm Schrittlänge nun eine 210mm OneUp Dropper fahre, würd ich wohl auch in naher Zukunft eine Dropper mit mehr Hub am Instinct verbauen, was geht denn da so maximal rein, kann hier jemand mit M Rahmen mal Erfahrungen kundtun? 
Maximale Einstecktiefe scheint laut Rocky 235mm zu sein, passt das so, könnt mir vorstellen, dass das etwas konservativ bemessen ist.


----------



## Ben-HD (29. Oktober 2022)

AgentZero0 schrieb:


> Hier auch noch mein Umbau zum Altitude mit Mezzer und Mara Pro.
> Anhang anzeigen 1575556
> Anhang anzeigen 1575555
> Dazu dann auch noch 2 Fragen, leider passt jetzt mit dem Mara am M Rahmen weder 600ml noch 800ml Fidlock Flasche rein. Evtl. hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und kann eine passende möglichst große Trinkflasche empfehlen, notfalls auch ohne Fidlock.
> ...











						OneUp Dropper Post Length Selector
					

Looking to upgrade your dropper post? Easily determine how much more drop you can fit with two simple measurements.  We'll even tell you how we stack up against the other guys. * Spoiler Alert - No one offers more drop for your bike. STEP 1 - Measure Dimension X on your current post. This is...




					can.oneupcomponents.com


----------



## AgentZero0 (29. Oktober 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> OneUp Dropper Post Length Selector
> 
> 
> Looking to upgrade your dropper post? Easily determine how much more drop you can fit with two simple measurements.  We'll even tell you how we stack up against the other guys. * Spoiler Alert - No one offers more drop for your bike. STEP 1 - Measure Dimension X on your current post. This is...
> ...


Sorry mir ist leider immer noch unklar, was denn bei der Frästiefe gemeint ist.




Ist das das Äquivalent zur maximalen Einstecktiefe? Die aktuell verbaute Raceface Aeffect 150mm lässt sich komplett versenken.
Hab jetzt auch mal laienhaft versucht abzumessen, wie lang die Sattelstütze sein dürfte, aber so sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Wahrscheinlich wird wohl nur ausprobieren helfen. 






Die OneUp 210 ist 525mm (540 mit Actuator) lang, da könnte es halt auch mit Traveln auf 200 oder 190 knapp funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (29. Oktober 2022)

Das ist das Maß wo unten im Rahmen der Rohrdurchmesser größer wird und dann entsprechend auch der Knick ist. 

Du musst nur die beiden Maße auf dem Bild nehmen und dann bei OneUp eingeben.


----------



## AgentZero0 (30. Oktober 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Das ist das Maß wo unten im Rahmen der Rohrdurchmesser größer wird und dann entsprechend auch der Knick ist.
> 
> Du musst nur die beiden Maße auf dem Bild nehmen und dann bei OneUp eingeben.


Danke dir, dann hab ich das schon richtig verstanden. Nur bin ich halt beim selbst messen eher auf so 26 bis 28cm gekommen, bis da merklich ein  Knick am Sitzrohr zu erkennen ist. Darum wollt ich hier mal nach Erfahrungen von Leuten mit M Rahmen fragen.
Im Netz hab ich sonst nur auf die Schnelle Thomas Vanderham gefunden, der am L Rahmen eine OneUp 210 verbaut hat.
Ist halt auch schwierig das auf den Bildern zu sehen, aber ich würd mal auf 26 cm Einstecktiefe tippen, dann würd die 210 getraveled auf 200mm passen. 
Hab halt keine passende Sattelstütze, um die Einstecktiefe zu messen, andere Frage ist auch, ob das dann den Carbonrahmen beschädigen könnte, wenn ich die zu weit einstecke.


----------



## Ben-HD (30. Oktober 2022)

Die darf halt unten nirgends anstoßen. Sonst sehe ich da gar kein Problem.


----------



## AgentZero0 (30. Oktober 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Die darf halt unten nirgends anstoßen. Sonst sehe ich da gar kein Problem.


Gut zu wissen, dann werd ich es wohl mal mit der 210 versuchen, sollte sich schon ausgehen.


----------



## Ben-HD (30. Oktober 2022)

Damit kannst du ja auch wenig falsch machen. Die OneUp hat (soweit ich weiß) eine der geringsten Längenmaße und du kannst sie in 10 mm Schritten traveln.


----------



## Bike-FaN (14. November 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

sagt mal klappern bei euch an den Alu Instincts auch die Leitungen im Rahmen ganz ordentlich? Bei den Carbon Rahmen sind die Leitungen ja in Kanälen geführt, beim Alu leider nicht. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Lösung dagegen? 

Und hatte schon mal jemand Stress mit dem Steuersatz? Ich musste den jetzt schon zweimal innerhalb von 2 Monaten zerlegen und fetten, weil er immer ziemlich nervig angefangen hat zu knacken. Die Lager laufen aber rund und eigentlich hat das Rad durch die Trockenheit noch keinen richtigen Dreck gesehen.

Viele Grüße
Julian


----------



## Ben-HD (15. November 2022)

Hi Julian,

das Knacken muss nicht unbedingt vom Steuersatz kommen. Bei mir waren es die bearing cups vom unteren Dämpferauge. Wobei ich fest überzeugt war, dass es der Steuersatz oder die Gabel gewesen sein müsste.

Gegen Leitungsklappern kannst du sowas nutzen:








						Internal Housing Dampener Rahmenschaumstoff
					

Features - Jagwire Internal Housing Dampener Rahmenschaumstoff     Reduziert klappernde Geräusche auf rauhen Streckenabschnitten   Reduziert die Reibung des Innenzuges   Dient Langlebigkeit und Performance    Geeignet...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## AgentZero0 (15. November 2022)

Die 210 OneUp Dropper lässt sich übrigens im M Rahmen komplett versenken.


----------



## Radical_53 (15. November 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Gegen Leitungsklappern kannst du sowas nutzen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht Julian, aber: Wie dick sind solche Dinger? Ich hatte mir mal welche bestellt die sicher 8-10mm dick waren. Die Führung im Rahmen sind ja doch so groß oft nicht? 
Oder anders gefragt: Wie geht das Kamel durchs Nadelöhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (15. November 2022)

Die kannst du zusammendrücken und reinfriemeln. Die Öffnung (beim CFK Rahmen) ist ja ziemlich groß.


----------



## Bike-FaN (16. November 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps, den Schaumstoff werde ich mir mal besorgen und in einer ruhigen Minute mal einbauen, schaden kanns auf jeden Fall nicht. Schade finde ich nur, dass sowas nicht ab Werk verbaut ist. Bei Orbea z.B. ist das sogar beim günstigsten Alurahmen Standard...

Das Knacken kommt definitiv vom Steuersatz. Wenn ich den neu gefettet habe, ist erstmal für 2 oder 3 Touren komplett Ruhe, ohne dass ich irgendwas anderes angefasst habe.

Ich werde das mal beobachten und sonst mal meinen Händler drüber schauen lassen.


----------



## Vulpes92 (16. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

hat hier jemals einer was zum Gewicht des Alu-Rahmens in Erfahrung bringen können oder bei den Umbauten sogar Mal selbst gewogen? Rocky Mountain scheint sich da ja sehr bedeckt zu halten. Ist bei mir reines Interesse, ich bin schon im Besitz des Bikes, aber werde es vermutlich in naher Zukunft nicht soweit auseinander nehmen. 

Beste Grüße


----------

